# Neurontin (gabapentin)



## Synapse (Aug 15, 2004)

Anyone taken this and had flu-like symptoms as a side effect.

Do the cold-type symptoms go away eventually.

It helps with dp but disappointed as I might have to discontinue.


----------



## Mel anie (Jan 10, 2012)

That could be an allergic reaction, and can be very dangerous; should consult your prescribing doctor.


----------



## Synapse (Aug 15, 2004)

Thanks for the reply.

It appeared I had a genuine cold virus as I feel better now.

As for the DP, gabapentin definitely has helped me.


----------



## Synapse (Aug 15, 2004)

Unfortunately, Gabapentin has pooped out and is no longer working.

I felt bitterly disappointed. It gave relief for about 12 days then this ended with a panic attack yesterday.


----------

